# Your Thoughts on my next Mod



## sneakydino (20/7/15)

So I'm currently vaping a subtank mini on an istick 30w and after starting out as a noob, am now vaping my own sub ohm coils between 20-30 watts maxing my device most of the time. I'm ready to buy a new mod which i'm going to pair with the Billow V2 and a Goblin Mini.

The advice I really need is, after reading about temp control and seeing that it's the new trend, do I really have to get a TC mod ? I'd rather just get a Smok M80 and use it as a vw device or should I get a real temp control mod?


----------



## Andre (20/7/15)

Temp control is in its infancy. Some love it, some do not, many have gone back to Kanthal. 
If you are comfortable with you builds and wicks on VW mods and do not like to experiment with temp control and do not want to spend the extra money just to find out you do not like it, go for a VW only mod. If the opposite applies, get a temp control mod - they all are able to run in VW mode as well.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Raslin (20/7/15)

I love the Smok M80. But the Istick 40w is cheaper and has temp control.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (20/7/15)

Andre said:


> Temp control is in its infancy. Some love it, some do not, many have gone back to Kanthal.
> If you are comfortable with you builds and wicks on VW mods and do not like to experiment with temp control and do not want to spend the extra money just to find out you do not like it, go for a VW only mod. If the opposite applies, get a temp control mod - they all are able to run in VW mode as well.



I for one prefer kanthal. Temp control devices have not blown me away personally.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sneakydino (20/7/15)

Andre said:


> Temp control is in its infancy. Some love it, some do not, many have gone back to Kanthal.
> If you are comfortable with you builds and wicks on VW mods and do not like to experiment with temp control and do not want to spend the extra money just to find out you do not like it, go for a VW only mod. If the opposite applies, get a temp control mod - they all are able to run in VW mode as well.




My main reason for asking is because my choice is more or less between the M80 and the Evic Vt... so if temp control is not that necessary then i gain 20 more watts..


----------



## MetalGearX (20/7/15)

For the Goblin or the Billow I would go for the EHPRO SPD5 coming in at 50W and costing around R550 that's good value for money. You will not be vaping past 50W on those two devices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sneakydino (20/7/15)

MetalGearX said:


> For the Goblin or the Billow I would go for the EHPRO SPD5 coming in at 50W and costing around R550 that's good value for money. You will not be vaping past 50W on those two devices.




After you count the batteries/charger the M80 and SPD5 are more or less even stevens


----------



## whatalotigot (20/7/15)

BILLOW V2 for the win, Iv only heard great things about it.

as for temp sense. Get it, Go for the EVIC or M80 or even the D2 which is coming soon. as the pricing on these are great. and you can still use normal kanthal mode / power mode.. if money is no issue, ipv3li can be nice too. also allowing titanium wire to be used. 

Go ahead and get some nickel builds going in the billow, im sure you will love it.


----------



## sneakydino (20/7/15)

whatalotigot said:


> BILLOW V2 for the win, Iv only heard great things about it.
> 
> as for temp sense. Get it, Go for the EVIC or M80 or even the D2 which is coming soon. as the pricing on these are great. and you can still use normal kanthal mode / power mode.. if money is no issue, ipv3li can be nice too. also allowing titanium wire to be used.
> 
> Go ahead and get some nickel builds going in the billow, im sure you will love it.




From what I've read and the reviews I've watched, the M80 doesn't really fit under the temp control category or is it ?


----------



## MetalGearX (20/7/15)

Snap! I forgot about the chargers and batteries. Agreed


----------



## MetalGearX (20/7/15)

Yes the M80 does a bad job of temp control.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## whatalotigot (20/7/15)

I havnt used the m80 but apparently it does temp control. Best bet would be to go with the D2 75w temp mod. @Sir Vape should be getting them in soon

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MetalGearX (20/7/15)

I am not a big fan of the temp control due to the fact that it is such a mission in my opinion. I tried it for two days did not make such a huge difference and I was back to Kanthal. I think the only time it would be amazing is if you can build a 0.04 Ohm build and vape at 180+ watts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sneakydino (20/7/15)

MetalGearX said:


> I am not a big fan of the temp control due to the fact that it is such a mission in my opinion. I tried it for two days did not make such a huge difference and I was back to Kanthal. I think the only time it would be amazing is if you can build a 0.04 Ohm build and vape at 180+ watts



Yeah sounds like it's not really for me but just don't wanna be left in the dark after reading all the "Temp Control is the Future" articles lol


----------



## Barak (20/7/15)

The m80 is a beast. Also not feeling the temp vibes. Kanthal is so much easier. And with the billow 2, you dont have to worry about dry hits in any case.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MetalGearX (20/7/15)

Hey you know what?! the Kangertech Sub box kit is a really good option for the price.


----------



## sneakydino (20/7/15)

MetalGearX said:


> Hey you know what?! the Kangertech Sub box kit is a really good option for the price.



i think so too but i'm also tryna get more than 50w...you never know


----------



## Cave Johnson (20/7/15)

Unpopular opinion ahead! 

I love TC and think its a brilliant mod to have. 
Yes I do wish the eVic could go to 75W but i rarely go above 55 in power mode (with a zephyrus). Use it in TC mode 90% of the time and see myself using this more than my subox over the past few days. 

Get the new SMOK 160W with TC


----------



## Average vapor Joe (20/7/15)

Cave Johnson said:


> Unpopular opinion ahead!
> 
> I love TC and think its a brilliant mod to have.
> Yes I do wish the eVic could go to 75W but i rarely go above 55 in power mode (with a zephyrus). Use it in TC mode 90% of the time and see myself using this more than my subox over the past few days.
> ...



I would have to agree with mr cave... The smok x cube 2 is the coolest mod I've ever seen but it is very big. If that's not a problem then I would go for that as it is dirt cheap. 

On to my thoughts on TC. It's a love hate kind of thing in my opinion. I love the fact that I can chain cape with no worries and that I can save a lot of battery life and juice. I hate that nickel coils (self built) are a pain to build install and wick and that even after washing the wire they taste like garbage for the first couple mins. 

But overall i would recommend trying it, there is no harm in trying it and overall I think you might see yourself enjoying it a lot after you get over the first few obstacles.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sneakydino (20/7/15)

Average vapor Joe said:


> I would have to agree with mr cave... The smok x cube 2 is the coolest mod I've ever seen but it is very big. If that's not a problem then I would go for that as it is dirt cheap.
> 
> On to my thoughts on TC. It's a love hate kind of thing in my opinion. I love the fact that I can chain cape with no worries and that I can save a lot of battery life and juice. I hate that nickel coils (self built) are a pain to build install and wick and that even after washing the wire they taste like garbage for the first couple mins.
> 
> But overall i would recommend trying it, there is no harm in trying it and overall I think you might see yourself enjoying it a lot after you get over the first few obstacles.




Can't seem to find the xcube 2 anywhere


----------



## Average vapor Joe (20/7/15)

It's 


sneakydino said:


> Can't seem to find the xcube 2 anywhere


It's not here in SA yet unfortunately . However there are a few shops in the states that are keeping it such as vapenw. If you want free shipping you can try fasttech, they sell the authentic for quite a good price. I have not bought a vw mod from fasttech before so I can't vouch for their authenticity.


----------



## DarkSide (20/7/15)

sneakydino said:


> So I'm currently vaping a subtank mini on an istick 30w and after starting out as a noob, am now vaping my own sub ohm coils between 20-30 watts maxing my device most of the time. I'm ready to buy a new mod which i'm going to pair with the Billow V2 and a Goblin Mini.
> 
> The advice I really need is, after reading about temp control and seeing that it's the new trend, do I really have to get a TC mod ? I'd rather just get a Smok M80 and use it as a vw device or should I get a real temp control mod?



Exactly what I have done, SMOK X Pro M80 Plus together with the Billows V 2, great combo, use this the most. Really enjoy the coil building, had to learn VERY quickly, but no regrets with this combo, also the SMOK battery life is just great even with using the Billows.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sneakydino (20/7/15)

DarkSide said:


> Exactly what I have done, SMOK X Pro M80 Plus together with the Billows V 2, great combo, use this the most. Really enjoy the coil building, had to learn VERY quickly, but no regrets with this combo, also the SMOK battery life is just great even with using the Billows.



what are your thoughts on this vs a tc setup ?


----------



## MetalGearX (20/7/15)

How much are you willing to spend?


----------



## sneakydino (20/7/15)

MetalGearX said:


> How much are you willing to spend?



2k including the tanks


----------



## Benjamin Cripps (20/7/15)

I would wait for the sigelei 75w arriving in SA this week... The sigelei brand is synonymous with quality and it has a yihi chip (which has proven to be great). It may cost a bit more with batteries and a charger, but I promise you it will be worth it (in my opinion).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Keyaam (20/7/15)

I have all four devices and pair the billow v2 with the m80 and goblin mini with the evic. I havent used either device in temp control as i prefer kanthal builds in these atomizers. If i have to choose between the two ill take the evic and goblin mini over the billow and smok m80


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (20/7/15)

Smart Alec replies a few of them like how will a Billow v2 protect you from dry hits under all conditions only TC does that.


----------



## sneakydino (21/7/15)

Sigelei 75w it is then


----------



## Average vapor Joe (21/7/15)

sneakydino said:


> Sigelei 75w it is then



Does the sigelei have onboard charging because if not... I'm not sure it gives a good bang for its buck looking at the other TC mods out there right now.


----------



## Rafique (21/7/15)

Barak said:


> The m80 is a beast. Also not feeling the temp vibes. Kanthal is so much easier. And with the billow 2, you dont have to worry about dry hits in any case.


Agree with @Barak, M80 is good for the price and puts out more than enough. A proper coil build on a good tank will beat temp sensing. Plus if you get the new Vocc coils for the ST mini which are awesome by the way. never a dry hit


----------



## Zenooph (21/7/15)

I love my M80! I have a 0.4ohm build on it and I get a little more than 2 days of heavy vaping on a charge.

Even though it has faux temp control, it still does a decent job of regulating the power. It doesn't give you dry hit protection, but because I'm running a tank, that doesn't really matter. It is a very nice mod and I comfortably run a 0.2 ohm dual build on my Mutation X.

What I do like about the algorithmic 'temp control' is that it works on Kanthal builds. Nickel is iffy to work with and if you're planning on doing some crazy builds then kanthal is the way to go.

Just my , use it, don't use it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sneakydino (21/7/15)

Zenooph said:


> I love my M80! I have a 0.4ohm build on it and I get a little more than 2 days of heavy vaping on a charge.
> 
> Even though it has faux temp control, it still does a decent job of regulating the power. It doesn't give you dry hit protection, but because I'm running a tank, that doesn't really matter. It is a very nice mod and I comfortably run a 0.2 ohm dual build on my Mutation X.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the help, i'm going with the Sigelei 75w because it has tc and also it can fire kanthal coils as low as 0.05 and all that for the price is well worth it i think

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

